# Accurate to within 1/128"



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I have a new lathe coming Monday, so I am going shopping for accessories tomorrow at Woodcraft. A caliper is on my list.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Wow 128 of an inch, thats impressive.


----------



## BoxWood (Feb 12, 2008)

Really glad to hear that as I just ordered that very caliper a couple of days ago from Rockler. Thanks for the review.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I picked up a digital caliper at Woodcraft. It measures fine, but it eats batteries. I am careful to turn it off, and it has an auto shut-off, but I still have to replace the battery often. Maybe there is one of these in my future. I think I'd like the fractional over the decimal, too.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I found out just how much I needed one of these last week-end when the cut I was making with my stacked dado blade required use of the shims. I had never pulled the shims out of the plastic bag they came in. After opening them and much to my surprise, none of the 9 shims were marked in any way. Lucky for me my neighbor (also a wood worker) had one. I went online and reserved one at Rockler. (Maybe your review increased their sales)


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice review Bill. I like the thought of the fractions on the caliper. Much less conversions to make that way.

Ahh..the purchasing power of the Lumberjocks..a nice thought Brian.


----------



## dlux (Dec 31, 2008)

Just FYI, these are on sale for $19.55 until 2-27-2009


----------

